# a little cutting up of fish



## JBroida (Jul 29, 2012)

mhlee caught some rockfish yesterday and stopped by after... i got lucky and got a fish out of the deal. Got home and cut it up last night... sara took a few quick instagram shots.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jul 29, 2012)

sexy  did you read my pm?


----------



## markenki (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice! How'd you cook it?


----------



## JBroida (Jul 29, 2012)

cooking tonight... havent decided yet


----------



## schanop (Jul 29, 2012)

Good to see you cooking Jon.

Q. Is that the first (looks like) or the second side cutting? If it is the first, do you find cutting it this way works better? And Masa blue steel aideba, right?


----------



## JBroida (Jul 29, 2012)

no easier... just in a rush and reversed things initially, but realized what i was doing and corrected. And yes, the knife is my old masamoto... the first deba i bought for myself (and my second deba over all... the first was a gift from my chef in Japan).


----------



## SameGuy (Sep 24, 2012)

At Union Commerce on Saturday my eyes fell upon a beautiful KS 210 ai-deba. I never knew I wanted one. I saw an A-type ai-deba at Aritsugu in Tsukiji along with another one at Sugimoto, but they somehow had little effect on me. The Masamoto, however, looked like it could do so much more for my knife skills. Go figure.


----------



## mhlee (Sep 25, 2012)

LOL!! I never saw this thread!! :slaphead:


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Sep 25, 2012)

SameGuy said:


> At Union Commerce on Saturday my eyes fell upon a beautiful KS 210 ai-deba. I never knew I wanted one. I saw an A-type ai-deba at Aritsugu in Tsukiji along with another one at Sugimoto, but they somehow had little effect on me. The Masamoto, however, looked like it could do so much more for my knife skills. Go figure.



Well, did you buy it? Where's your trip pics?

I bought a stone and petty at UC. One of the best shops, I remember.


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 25, 2012)

Cutty Sharp said:


> Well, did you buy it? Where's your trip pics?
> 
> I bought a stone and petty at UC. One of the best shops, I remember.



I JUST saw that gangnam style video for the first time today...i can now cross off asking you what your sig line is about from my todo list!


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Sep 25, 2012)

Zwiefel said:


> I JUST saw that gangnam style video for the first time today...i can now cross off asking you what your sig line is about from my todo list!



Hehe... Actually, I live & work in the Gangnam area. Parts of it are a little Manhattan-like, though it's still pretty similar to much of Seoul. The song must be popular because it's pretty catchy (well, if you like that sort of thing) and it's also unusually funny and relaxed, for a Korean production. The jokes are all about the singer, Psy, lampooning the affluent Gangnam area by acting as though he's a big player followed by gorgeous girls, and so there's actually bit social commentary behind it to accompany the fun. Anyway, it's a bit of a phenomenon. Hasn't it reached #1 in the US? Never before for something from here. 

Feel free to consult with me on any future inquiries. :relax:


----------



## SameGuy (Sep 25, 2012)

Cutty Sharp said:


> Well, did you buy it? Where's your trip pics?
> 
> I bought a stone and petty at UC. One of the best shops, I remember.



Nah. This wasn't a knife trip after all. It was just a quick jaunt with my sister to celebrate some good fortune she's had this year. I took her to Tsukiji Friday for breakfast, Asakusa-Kannon for some culture, the Giants game on Friday night was a blast. Saturday we went to Omotesando, Takeshita-dori, then on up to Kappabashi-dori (where two-thirds of the shops were closed), the Drum Museum and then the Kogukikan for the Basho. Up to Ameyoko Market in Ueno after the sumo, where we ate some decent "diner" fare at a little place under the tracks, and then back to the airport. I have pictures from the tuna auction, Sensoji, the ball game and sumo, but nothing knife- or food-related.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow, sounds exhausting!


----------



## SameGuy (Sep 25, 2012)

Admittedly, it was. But a fantastic trip!


----------

